# 30 inch DUB DIRTY DOGS FOR SALE



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

*FOR SALE- BRAND NEW $14,000- make an offer.*








Here they are next to a 20inch wheel so you can see the size difference.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 4 2008, 11:57 PM~11781431
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Come on baller- go to the piggy bank and break the stacks out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 5 2008, 01:02 AM~11781458
> *Come on baller- go to the piggy bank and break the stacks out
> *


I don't even have a ride to put them on


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 5 2008, 02:22 AM~11781558
> *I don't even have a ride to put them on
> *


tell your bro old plate em and put em on 6trey :0 














:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 5 2008, 12:22 AM~11781558
> *I don't even have a ride to put them on
> *


Go to the piggy bank and break out the stax for one of them 2 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 5 2008, 01:24 AM~11781572
> *tell your bro old plate em and put em on 6trey :0
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAmn- aint no ballers wantin some 30's for they escalades r H2-- whats up with that


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 5 2008, 10:46 AM~11782936
> *DAmn- aint no ballers wantin some 30's for they escalades r H2-- whats up with that
> *


dem bishes too fucking big , better off making some 14,000 dollar tables out of them.....


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 5 2008, 11:59 AM~11783279
> *dem bishes too fucking big , better off making some 14,000 dollar tables out  of them.....
> *


I DONT GIVE A FUC WHAT YOU DO WITH EM-- JUS PAY ME :biggrin: 
Ill even make the table for you-- and give you free shippin if thats what you want


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

wrong site i dont think no one on here maybe in the dubs and above topic might want em tho those are 17 inches too big homie they are sick tho put em on ebay wit a reserve


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Oct 6 2008, 03:40 AM~11789523
> *wrong site i dont think no one on here maybe in the dubs and above topic might want em tho those are 17 inches too big homie they are sick tho  put em on ebay wit a reserve
> *


Dawg-- dont tell me aint nobody in here into these big rims- 50% of LIL has 22's,24's or 26's on thier SUVs and trucks. I aint sayin stick these on a 58 impala or nothin- I mean if thats what someone chooses to do then fuc it- as long as they pay me I dont care. 
But you know as well as I do that when you are tryin to sell somethin-- you put em for sale everywhere you can-- if you dont- then you really aint tryin to sell em.

I am gettin readyo to put em on EBAY though- jus figured Id try everything else first since Ebay actualy allows people to be Bullshitters- yu know by bidding and buyin it now and then not doin it- fuccin up auctions and shit


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 6 2008, 09:38 AM~11790237
> *Dawg--  dont tell me aint nobody in here into these big rims- 50% of LIL has 22's,24's or 26's on thier SUVs and trucks. I aint sayin stick these on a 58 impala or nothin- I mean if thats what someone chooses to do then fuc it- as long as they pay me I dont care.
> But you know as well as I do that when you are tryin to sell somethin-- you put em for sale everywhere you can-- if you dont- then you really aint tryin to sell em.
> 
> ...


i seen some on a chevy hd2500 homie had to lift it...crazy....looked like it was going 2 tip over..what kinda trucks they fit with no lift...H2's


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TO BAD THEY WONT FIT MY CIVIC :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 6 2008, 07:51 AM~11790351
> *i seen some on  a chevy hd2500 homie had to lift it...crazy....looked like it was going 2 tip over..what kinda trucks they fit with no lift...H2's
> *


Ya- H2s dont require any lift- but as far as the one you saw lookin like it was gonna tip over- they lifted it more then they needed-- cause a normal halfton z71 Chevy only takes like a 4 inch lift in the front to put 30's on it- and 4 inches of lift aint nothin.


----------



## preciador6 (Jul 30, 2008)

thats the wrong size for a escalade you need the 275/25/28 TOYO PROXES 99W


----------



## preciador6 (Jul 30, 2008)

ooops thaught you guys were talking about 28s, my bad


----------



## OLD CHEVYS (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 4 2008, 11:53 PM~11781409
> *FOR SALE- BRAND NEW $14,000- make an offer.
> 
> 
> ...


THEM 20S LOOK LIKE 13 NEXT TO THOSE 30, GOOD LUCK ON SALE HOMMIE,


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

dang they look at least 10" bigger than those 20's!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLD CHEVYS_@Oct 6 2008, 07:08 PM~11796726
> *THEM 20S LOOK LIKE 13 NEXT TO THOSE 30, GOOD LUCK ON SALE HOMMIE,
> *


Thanks dawg- and ya-- I think the same thing about em next to 20s-- I love this picture- thats why I posted it-- for that shock appeal.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Somebody has the money- tell a friend- tell somebody- buy these bad boys.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Now post up a 13 next to the 30 :0


----------



## inchristweride1990 (Jun 5, 2007)

Can somebody say "RIM FINANCING" LOL!!! Those rims are tight balla but ill stick to my limit of some 22s


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 6 2008, 07:38 AM~11790237
> *Dawg--  dont tell me aint nobody in here into these big rims- 50% of LIL has 22's,24's or 26's on thier SUVs and trucks. I aint sayin stick these on a 58 impala or nothin- I mean if thats what someone chooses to do then fuc it- as long as they pay me I dont care.
> But you know as well as I do that when you are tryin to sell somethin-- you put em for sale everywhere you can-- if you dont- then you really aint tryin to sell em.
> 
> ...


true true shit dogg i aint talking down on em they are sick as fuck i would buy them if i had money to blow like that


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 5 2008, 12:53 AM~11781409
> *FOR SALE- BRAND NEW $14,000- make an offer.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 5 2008, 12:53 AM~11781409
> *FOR SALE- BRAND NEW $14,000- make an offer.
> 
> 
> ...


man that 20 look like 13 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 6 2008, 07:16 PM~11796816
> *dang they look at least 10" bigger than those 20's!
> *



No shit fool, " 10 + 20 = 30"


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 8 2008, 08:13 PM~11817569
> *No shit fool, " 10 + 20 = 30"
> *


HAHAHA :werd: :werd:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Oct 8 2008, 01:25 PM~11813632
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I know some ballas be up in BOYLE HEIGHTS- if you aint tryin to buy these- I know you atleast know somebody that is  
Holla at me


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

people dont just put those on trucks they put them on regals and caprices too. All I know is they better go on a car worth as much as the wheels. $14,000 wheels on a $1500 caprice :thumbsdown: 

for that much you can buy 3 decent lowriders off this site :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 9 2008, 01:11 PM~11823349
> *people dont just put those on trucks they put them on regals and caprices too.  All I know is they better go on a car worth as much as the wheels.  $14,000 wheels on a $1500 caprice :thumbsdown:
> 
> for that much you can buy 3 decent lowriders off this site :cheesy:
> *


Im wit ya dawg- but I dont care what they go on- as long as they put 14 stax in my hand- ya feel me :biggrin:


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

30s tha new 20s


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big_dog401_@Oct 11 2008, 11:45 AM~11838246
> *30s tha new 20s
> *


Ya- I remember when 20s all of the sudden became what most people call affordable-- Im hopin somebody thinks the same about these 30s-- 
so what up balla- you ready to snatch em up or what :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Everybody talkin bout how ballin they are- and aint one ***** even tried to make an offer on these- shits crazy! The economy dont effect no ballers-- we all know that-- so go to your safe and pul some stax out-- slap these on ya whip and go floss on ****** :biggrin:


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64 (Sep 7, 2005)

the bolt pattern on the H2 and gm tahoe is the same?


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KingOfTheStreets64_@Oct 13 2008, 08:28 AM~11848068
> *the bolt pattern on the H2 and gm tahoe is the same?
> *



:nono:


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KingOfTheStreets64_@Oct 13 2008, 04:28 AM~11848068
> *the bolt pattern on the H2 and gm tahoe is the same?
> *


H2 8 lug


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.rttire.com/Shop/Control/Product...id/0/rid/126824
its 9,120.00 jus for the rims not sure on how much tires would be tho just posted this cuz it has the specs of the wheel on it for the homie since he didnt post much about it cept for them being 30's


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Oct 14 2008, 01:48 AM~11856125
> *http://www.rttire.com/Shop/Control/Product...id/0/rid/126824
> its 9,120.00 jus for the rims not sure on how much tires would be tho just posted this cuz it has the specs of the wheel on it  for the homie since he didnt post much about it cept for them being 30's
> *


Thanks dawg-- the tires are $2200 EACH.
so- if somebody wannna total on em-- brand new like these ones are would be
like 18k- and hopefully you dont have to pay taxes :biggrin: 

SO- 14K is a steal- thats like gettin a 4k discount.
And if you notice on this link that was posted-- the rims LIST PRICE is 17k- wioth no tires
OF COURSE NOBODY IS PAYIN LIST PRICE- Im jus statin it


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 5 2008, 12:53 AM~11781409
> *FOR SALE- BRAND NEW $14,000- make an offer.
> 
> 
> ...


man that shit is crazy. :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Oct 16 2008, 11:15 AM~11881622
> *man that shit is crazy. :0  :0  :0
> *


Snatch em up-- stick em in your livin room to have your homies admire if you aint got the ride to put em on- do what ya want with em homie-- jus pay me :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 16 2008, 06:59 PM~11886177
> *Snatch em up-- stick em in your livin room to have your homies admire if you aint got the ride to put em on- do what ya want with em homie-- jus pay me :biggrin:
> *


shit I'd love that...about 10 g'z short at the moment :uh: nice fuckin wheels tho, good luck


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Oct 17 2008, 08:54 AM~11891458
> *shit I'd love that...about 10 g'z short at the moment  :uh: nice fuckin wheels tho, good luck
> *


Thanks homie- I wish somebody would hurry up and grab em


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

h2's are 8 lug along with chevy hd's


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Oct 17 2008, 09:44 PM~11900238
> *h2's are 8 lug along with chevy hd's
> *


What does a HD got to do with this?? And ya- H2s are 8 lug- but yall can get adapters like some peeps do anyways- right


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting+Oct 6 2008, 10:51 AM~11790351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see.

6 to 8 lug adapters are two piece, and who wants to run an adapter on a set of $20k wheels and tires.

good luck with the sale, it is a good price


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

nice rims...but id go with ebay....


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 18 2008, 08:45 PM~11906487
> *nice rims...but id go with ebay....
> *


Im bout to- jus hate dealin with bullshit bidders- 
you know you think youve got somethin sold and then they buster out-- a bunch of dreamers- atleast on here its all bullshit till the money is in your hand- ya know


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

bump bump- bump


----------



## STR8GANGSTA (Oct 24, 2005)

son i got an H1 not an H2 do u think it will fit?? Holla Bak!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8GANGSTA_@Oct 24 2008, 07:37 AM~11960344
> *son i got an H1 not an H2 do u think it will fit?? Holla Bak!
> *


THEY SHOULD


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

are you fuckin serious...18k so all these dumb fuckz that put these wheelz on boxes and bubbles and shit..car 2,500...rimz..18k .lmao..thats even funnier than before now...im really gonna clown they azz when i pull up next to em....damn..if anyone payz 18k for rimz....thatz just...well a waist of money..lmao...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 14 2008, 01:31 PM~11859296
> *Thanks dawg-- the tires are $2200 EACH.
> so- if somebody wannna total on em-- brand new like these ones are would be
> like 18k- and hopefully you dont have to pay taxes :biggrin:
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 12 2008, 08:46 AM~12134080
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


My eyes still do that when I look at em :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

nice rims wish i had the stacks


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...03030&viewitem=

:biggrin: Since were all on the same page here....I got some 30s same shit minus tires....holla


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8REGAL_LIMITED4_@Nov 26 2008, 08:57 PM~12269764
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...03030&viewitem=
> 
> :biggrin:   Since were all on the same page here....I got some 30s same shit minus tires....holla
> *


*YA YOU SAID IT- MINUS THE TIRES :biggrin: 


And ILL BEAT YOUR RIM PRICE- AS LONG AS THEY PAYIN ME FULL PRICE FOR MY TIRES   *
:biggrin:


OH YEA-- and mine are 6lug- NOT 5


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

damn these havent sold yet might as well just keep them


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 6 2008, 06:16 PM~11796816
> *dang they look at least 10" bigger than those 20's!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I HOPE YOU WERE KIDDING


----------



## RB84REGAL (Dec 4, 2008)

How much for just ur tires? I will come pick up n pay CASH I seen tires on EBAY for 5800 can you hook it up better then that?


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RB84REGAL_@Dec 22 2008, 08:24 PM~12503007
> *How much for just ur tires? I will come pick up n pay CASH I seen tires on EBAY for 5800 can you hook it up better then that?
> *


damn that sucks just for tires ill stick with my 22's :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Dec 15 2008, 12:20 AM~12432382
> *damn these havent sold yet might as well just keep them
> *



NAW-- I need some 32's :biggrin: 


DONT WE ALL :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RB84REGAL_@Dec 22 2008, 08:24 PM~12503007
> *How much for just ur tires? I will come pick up n pay CASH I seen tires on EBAY for 5800 can you hook it up better then that?
> *


NAW-- its a paccage deal--- aint nobody gonna jus buy some rims with no tires- so I aint gonna sell jus the tires and be stuc with jus some rims to look cool in my livin room with :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Damn good price with tires


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jan 9 2009, 11:18 PM~12659495
> *Damn good price with tires
> *


I know you or a homie is needin em- Ill even make em show up at your door for this price if you can get somebody serious


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Rich they'll fit my civic! :roflmao: 
Ain't no shame it tryin to sell'em. Do ur thang bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Jan 10 2009, 11:05 PM~12667128
> *Rich they'll fit my civic!  :roflmao:
> Ain't no shame it tryin to sell'em. Do ur thang bro! :thumbsup:
> *


Ill make em fit if you dROp it off to me-- one way or another you wil be able to ROll home with these wheels- 
Either your civic will be on 30's-- or the 30's will be ON your civic--
so leave me some rope incase they dont fit-- and Ill try not to put any dents in the ROof :biggrin:


----------



## bossof513 (Feb 1, 2009)

they going for 1200k out the door round these parts and that includes a warranty not that you should need one, but there even cheaper down south so if you really trying to move them you better come way down on your price JMO.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bossof513_@Feb 1 2009, 01:34 AM~12872498
> *they going for 1200k out the door round these parts and that includes a warranty not that you should need one, but there even cheaper down south so if you really trying to move them you better come way down on your price JMO.
> *



GIVE ME 12grand right now and they are yours- whats up :uh:


----------



## bossof513 (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 1 2009, 04:46 AM~12872749
> *GIVE ME 12grand right now and they are yours- whats up :uh:
> *


Now you know its like a brand new car when you buy it and drive it off the lot whether you just drive it home and never drive it again its done depricaited, so for me to buy them the deal gone have to be way better than same price i can pay at the story and have a warranty on the wheels and tires...

If i was in your shoes i would take what ever i can get cuz the 30" tires have gone down and yokohama has its 30 tire and hankook and another company as slated to release there 30" tire this spring so long story short 30" rim and tire is only going to continue to go down.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bossof513_@Feb 1 2009, 10:48 AM~12873790
> *Now you know its like a brand new car when you buy it  and drive it off the lot whether you just drive it home and never drive it again its done depricaited, so for me to buy them the deal gone have to be way better than same price i can pay at the story and have a warranty on the wheels and tires...
> 
> If i was in your shoes i would take what ever i can get cuz the 30" tires have gone down and yokohama has its 30 tire and hankook and another company as slated to release there 30" tire this spring so long story short 30" rim and tire is only going to continue to go down.
> *



WELL- its a good thing they have never left the shop then now aint it  
















And as far as warranty goes-- THEY HAVE ONE.

SO- now mR BALLER-- you ready to put ya money up  
:uh:


----------



## bossof513 (Feb 1, 2009)

well if you had them since october and there still at the shop you prob own the shop or work there, so i know you got them at dealer cost lol, so i know you can come down more.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

get your lowballin ass the fuck outta here.... fuckin windowshopper...

swiph check your pm


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bossof513_@Feb 2 2009, 05:19 PM~12884651
> *well if you had them since october and there still at the shop you prob own the shop or work there, so i know you got them at dealer cost lol, so i know you can come down more.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bossof513 (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 2 2009, 11:02 PM~12888003
> *get your lowballin ass the fuck outta here.... fuckin windowshopper...
> 
> swiph check your pm
> *


suck my dick. what the fuck would you pay somebody the same price you would pay in the store dumb ass. window shopper? wher they do that at?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bossof513_@Feb 2 2009, 04:19 PM~12884651
> *well if you had them since october and there still at the shop you prob own the shop or work there, so i know you got them at dealer cost lol, so i know you can come down more.
> *



Had em since way before october  

And there's a difference between CAN come down and GONNA come down. these muthafuccas will sit until they are as classic as some prestamped 72 spoke Daytons. 

ANd if I didnt budge before when you was tryin to buy jus the tires- why would I budge now


----------



## bossof513 (Feb 1, 2009)

when they didnt sell back in october you bump this thread back up meaning what you was still trying to sell them and all i stated was you was asking the going rate of the wheels brand new out the stores. But good luck to ya.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

id pick these up but your too far


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bossof513_@Feb 3 2009, 11:22 PM~12900813
> *when they didnt sell back in october you bump this thread back up meaning what you was still trying to sell them and all i stated was you was asking the going rate of the wheels brand new out the stores. But good luck to ya.
> *


I didnt bump this topic bac up- somebody else did. - and ya- they are still for sale-- but this aint a thrift store and I aint gonna give em away. If someone wants to go to THE STORE- Ill let em and keep these FOREVER :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 4 2009, 12:23 AM~12901315
> *id pick these up but your too far
> 
> 
> *


jus bring your truc-- stay for a couple weeks- well get it body dROpped- and then load em up in the bac when its done  
:biggrin:


----------

